# Shelly Manning’s ‘The End of Gout’



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Anyone try this?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Eat less protein, spinach, and other gout triggers.

Have your kidney function checked.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

What I'm reading is that it is NOT what "triggers" gout that is important; more so it is what has stopped the uric acid flow out of the body....

Kidney function has been checked twice within the last 6 months; and they are fine.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

So, what other than impaired kidney function would "stop the uric acid flow out of the body?"

It is filtered from the blood by the kidneys, then peed out.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

That is the question I'm asking about "Shelly Manning's 'The End of Gout'"!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I have googled around a bit to see what she is marketing. There are a few details that makes me think she is selling a product and wrote an e-book to promote the product.

From the experience of family and friends, what you eat is very important. Reduce protein, dark green vegetables, oily fish, etc.

For relief, unsweetened cherry juice, dried cherries, and tart canned cherries REALLY do help. Not cherry pie filling.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

“Uric acid is a waste product created during the normal breakdown of purines, naturally occurring substances found in foods such as liver, mushrooms, anchovies, mackerel and dried beans according to the NIAMS.”

If you have gout symptoms, but your blood work doesn’t show a high uric acid level, something else is happening.

*Gout vs. Pseudogout*
“Gout and pseudogout closely resemble each other, but they each have very different characteristics. "The amount of pain suffered by a patient with pseudogout is usually less than is experienced by a gout patient," Edwards said. "The main difference between gout and pseudogout are the types of crystals that deposit into the joints and cause inflammation." Edwards went on to point out that monosodium urate (MSU) crystals cause gout, while pseudogout is caused by calcium pyrophosphate crystals.”

More information:








Gout: Causes, Symptoms and Treatment


Also called ‘gouty arthritis,’ gout is a painful form of arthritis caused by too much uric acid in the blood. Learn about causes, symptoms and treatment.




www.livescience.com


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

The endofgout website is written by someone who is not a native speaker of the English language.

“If you looking for high quality of eBook then you are in the right place because at theendofgoutprogram.com we offering you variety kind of electronic books.”


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

“Shelly Manning does not actually exist: Blue Heron Health News admits Shelly Manning is a pen name. It’s unclear if anyone has cured their gout or arthritis by following “Shelly Manning’s” advice.”

“The company does not claim to employ any medical professionals, doctors, or other certified health experts.”

In other words, it’s a $49 scam.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> “Uric acid is a waste product created during the normal breakdown of purines, naturally occurring substances found in foods such as liver, mushrooms, anchovies, mackerel and dried beans according to the NIAMS.”
> 
> If you have gout symptoms, but your blood work doesn’t show a high uric acid level, something else is happening.
> 
> ...


A good deal of pseudo-info there.

Gout and pseudo-gout have nothing to do with each other except that they both result in precipitation of crystals in joints.

Serum uric acid level correlates very poorly with gout. Most pts have normal levels, even during acute attacks.

Gout is a genetic variant that allows uric acid to be produced in excessive quantities &/or precipitated at lower concentrations than normals. Diet is not nearly as closely associated with aggravating symptoms as the literature and old wives' tales would have us believe....Everyone is different, so go by your own experience-- If you note that some particular food sets your case off, go by your experience, not some generalized rule that may not hold for you. (Organ meats set off most with gout.)

Kidney failure doesn't bring on crystal induced arthritis until very late in the disease, so checking kidney function isn't .particularly useful...Proliferative diseases (like leukemia) can have such a high rate of purine metabolism that gout is precipitated, but, again, you probably already know you're sick by that point.

Take heart in that gout is considered the disease of geniuses-- but it also occurs only in Dalmatians. I'm not sure how that reflects on anyone's heritage.

An acute flair up of gout can occur in any joint, but 90% of the time it's in the last joint of the big toe ("podagra"). If it's not hot, red and swollen, it's not an acute flair up. ... An acute attack of gout, if you can stand the pain, will go away by itself in 3-4 days. If it lasts longer, it's not gout....Be careful with self treatment--Low doses of ASA will bring on an attack; high doses will cure it (but real hard on the stomach.)


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

So, if you are so good at copying and pasting, why did you ask!


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thank you all for your efforts to help. Yes I've come to the same conclusion, i.e. another scam!

The only time I have ever had symptoms of gout is when I was placed on a high blood pressure tablet just prior to my hip surgery. I took only one tablet and immediately my feet swelled. The surgeon who was to do the hip transplant identified it as gout. When I told him I had stopped taking the blood pressure medication, he said that was ok because, should my blood pressure rise during surgery, he could take care of it. (Never had any type of gout symptom since until just recently; and it is not really bad swelling...just my feet swelled for a few hours; now all gone.)

I'm watching my diet very closely now days because of the ulcerated stomach lining I suffered with last year and the way I managed to irritate that stomach again just about a month ago with an over abundance of fruit juice (yes "healthy" fruit juice that was without additives, no sugar and NON-gmo). Too much of a good thing can be disarming..... So I am drinking kefir, buttermilk, well water mostly now! I did add a mixture of iron-rich dried nuts/fruits and am thinking this has brought on the got symptoms...if indeed is is "gout" symptoms. So am presently testing these edibles to see if one of these are the culprit.

Being up in years has introduced me to a variety of events I never encountered before. Guess my slowed down metabolism is playing a role in this as well..............ah the beauty of getting old......................


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I think the gout diagnosis was not correct. Just my two cents.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I think the gout diagnosis was not correct. Just my two cents.


Same here, but I’m not a Dr. 
It took me awhile to figure out my triggers. Funny thing is I can eat ground beef at will, corned beef or pot roast I have to be very careful with. Small portions and maybe two days in a row max. If I binge I’ll be hobbled. 
The first time I got it I thought I honestly broke my foot, and couldn’t figure out how.


----------



## AlexF (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> “Shelly Manning does not actually exist: Blue Heron Health News admits Shelly Manning is a pen name. It’s unclear if anyone has cured their gout or arthritis by following “Shelly Manning’s” advice.”
> 
> “The company does not claim to employ any medical professionals, doctors, or other certified health experts.”
> 
> In other words, it’s a $49 scam.


----------



## AlexF (9 mo ago)

I totally agree with Alice. It is a fact that Shelly Manning is not a real person, and therefore the credits the book attributes to her research, are made up. So why pay $49 for a fictional novel that is useless to the reader. And, the countless Shelly Manning reviews on social media, are nothing more than paid adverts to promote the book.

this “fake” person is the author of other “[email protected] remedy novels, also produced by Blue Heron Health News.

Yes, this and the other Shelly Manning novels are a scam.


----------

